# И снова о PHP5

## lefsha

Народ, я устал искать в этом форуме о том куда пропал PHP5.

одни пишут что он есть в portage - другие, что он нестабилен.

Хотя на www.php.net об этом не слова.

Каково актуальное состояние?

Куда и почему пропал php5?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Куда и почему пропал php5?

 

http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/

----------

## IFL

PHP 5.0 есть в портежах(~ keyword)

PHP 5.1 в оверлее выше

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Мог бы кто-нибудь подсказать: возможно ли одновременно установить и PHP5, и PHP4 как модули? Быть может можно менять sapi_apache2.c на sapi4_apache2.c и sapi5_apache2.c соотв. перед компиляцией?

----------

## Balancer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Мог бы кто-нибудь подсказать: возможно ли одновременно установить и PHP5, и PHP4 как модули? Быть может можно менять sapi_apache2.c на sapi4_apache2.c и sapi5_apache2.c соотв. перед компиляцией?

 

mod_php4 и mod_php5 сейчас должны устанавливаться как слоты, не мешая друг другу. Собственно, как я понимаю, ради этой возможности и была затеяна вся эта катавасия с "переездами" имён в портеже.

----------

## lefsha

 *IFL wrote:*   

> PHP 5.0 есть в портежах(~ keyword)
> 
> 

 

И почему я его не вижу?

Насколько я знаю стабильная версия 5.0.5

и ее нет в каталогах...

Есть только 4.4

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> И почему я его не вижу?
> 
> 

 

```
localhost root # emerge -vp \>dev-lang/php-5.0.0

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">dev-lang/php-5.0.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- dev-lang/php-5.0.4-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

```

----------

## lefsha

Нашел, блин. И какой дурень отправил его туда?

И зачем оставили его в dev-php/php?

Вообще положение отдельных пакетов вызывает удивление...

Чем дальше тем больше ощущения, что делатели Gentoo

сходят с ума. Пора искать другой дистрибутив...

На Ubuntu что-ли переходить...

Хотя уж больно привык я к сборке из исходников

и после опыта с FreeBSD не хочется ничего другого.

Но если разработчики дальше будут такую чушь делать,

то придется уйти...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Нашел, блин. И какой дурень отправил его туда?
> 
> И зачем оставили его в dev-php/php?

 

Здесь все написано и расписано:

http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/

ИМХО - логично.

----------

## KUV

И, насколько я понимаю, через некоторое время этот оверлей внесут в основную ветку портэжа, так что все проблемы решатся сами собой.

----------

## rusxakep

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Нашел, блин. И какой дурень отправил его туда?
> 
> И зачем оставили его в dev-php/php?
> 
> Вообще положение отдельных пакетов вызывает удивление...
> ...

 

Такое ощущение что ты выпал из мире сего на пару месяцев  :Wink: 

----------

## lefsha

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   Нашел, блин. И какой дурень отправил его туда?
> 
> И зачем оставили его в dev-php/php? 
> 
> Здесь все написано и расписано:
> ...

 

При чем тут оверлей????

Еще раз.

PHP находится  в dev-lang/php

и в dev-php/php

ежу ясно что это не оверлеи.

Так как оверлей у меня стоит на тот софт

которого нет в портаже.

PHP же есть при чем 2 раза.

При этом мне до сих пор никто не мешает поставить

две различных версий ядра хотя ядро

находится в портаже всего один раз!

Короче логики нет напрочь и все это изврат.

Так можно дойти до постановки всех версий всех

софтов. Но это никогда ни у кого не выйдет.

Выбирай и ставь что надо - нафига голову морочить.

----------

## hlroad

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> При чем тут оверлей????
> 
> 

 

Притом что разработка всего этого хозяйства происходит именно в нём, а уже потом переносится в основной CVS.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> При этом мне до сих пор никто не мешает поставить
> 
> две различных версий ядра хотя ядро
> ...

 

И очень хорошо. Снести старую версию ядра несложно, а вот если новая окажется несовместимой с твоим железом (так иногда бывает, чего уж там), а старую portage "предусмотрительно" вынесет - будет ой как нехорошо.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Так можно дойти до постановки всех версий всех
> 
> софтов. Но это никогда ни у кого не выйдет.
> ...

 

А было бы неплохо - но, увы, ресурсы разработчиков небеспредельны.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Выбирай и ставь что надо - нафига голову морочить.
> 
> 

 

Подход годящийся для MySQL или даже PostgreSQL (при upgrade нужно малость в бубен постучать, но реальных проблем нет). Но никак не годящийся для PHP или Java, где реально существует масса пакетов требующих последнюю версию и не меньшее количество пакетов с нею несовместимых.

P.S. А с учетом того, что обо всём этом давным давно написано, действительно возникает вопрос: а где вы были последние два месяца ?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo - bad realization of good idea.
> 
> Система, сделанная через ***.
> ...

 

Ну раз вы так говорите то, стало быть, у вас есть другая "правильная" реализация той же идеи. Нельзя ли на неё посмотреть ? И понять - как вы сочетаете жалобы одних пользователей, которые стонут "ну когда будет PHP 5 уже доступен" с воплями других, которые обещают сорвать бошку за то, что "пять лет работавшие скрипты глючить начали!" ? Просто очень интересно увидеть как такая (вполне жизненная, кстати) проблема с замечательным подходом "выбирай и ставь что надо - нафига голову морочить" решается...

----------

## Balancer

```

# emerge -pC php

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 dev-lang/php

    selected: 5.0.5-r4 4.4.1-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

Обратите внимание на установленные версии.

Всё - штатное. Без оверлеев  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 *hlroad wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> При чем тут оверлей????
> 
>  
> ...

 

Так ведь об этом то и речь, что ядра устанавливаются в слоты

не мешая друг другу и при это не сидят в двух местах как гребаный php...

Это то нафига сделано?

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Так можно дойти до постановки всех версий всех
> ...

 

Нафига? Это как газеты коллекционировать...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> Выбирай и ставь что надо - нафига голову морочить.
> ...

 

Ну и? Чем слоты плохи? Извращаться то зачем?

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. А с учетом того, что обо всём этом давным давно написано, действительно возникает вопрос: а где вы были последние два месяца ?
> 
> 

 

Да придурки они, чтобы не писали.

Система должна быть стройной. Если появляются подпорки и костыли,

то с головами разработчкиков становится плохо...

 *hlroad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну раз вы так говорите то, стало быть, у вас есть другая "правильная" реализация той же идеи. Нельзя ли на неё посмотреть ? И понять - как вы сочетаете жалобы одних пользователей, которые стонут "ну когда будет PHP 5 уже доступен" с воплями других, которые обещают сорвать бошку за то, что "пять лет работавшие скрипты глючить начали!" ? Просто очень интересно увидеть как такая (вполне жизненная, кстати) проблема с замечательным подходом "выбирай и ставь что надо - нафига голову морочить" решается...

 

Вам в самом начале сказали, что есть слоты которые используются например

в ядре и никто не мешает никому установить 2 - 3 даже 4 ядра...

В чем проблема с php? - Ни в чем, просто у кого-то плохо с головой...

Читать надо внимательней..

Есть и другие пакеты которые ставятся в разные слоты и никто так не извращается

как тут.

----------

## IFL

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> не мешая друг другу и при это не сидят в двух местах как гребаный php...
> 
> Это то нафига сделано?

 

перенесли софт из одной категории в БОЛЕЕ подходящую

ЧТО НЕ НРАВИТСЯ?

к тому же -- не нравится -- делай лучше, либо не юзай

благо возможности и для того, и для другого существует

----------

## Swappp

lefsha

Попробую объяснить доступно, раньше были dev-php/php, dev-php/mod_php, dev-php/php-cgi. Сейчас сделали один ebuild - dev-lang/php из которого можно получить то же самое, только use флагами и при этом если например нужен dev-php/php (cli) и dev-php/mod_php одновременно, то комплировать придется всего один раз (раньше надо было собрать два пакета). Старые же, оставили для security upgrade. php-5 не был помечен стабильными keywords, соответственно, все кто его ставил, осознавали риск на которой идут, и не должны удивляться, что нет последнего security fix'а (т.е. в dev-php/php и т.д. не будут вносить новые версии, только критические обновления), а что бы больше не ставили от туда, вообще убрали php-5 и оставили его только в dev-lang/php, откуда теперь и надо ставить (по возможности и php-4).

Все это описано по ссылке, которую тебе давали. В часности http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/wiki/RetiringTheOldPackages

 *Quote:*   

> Ни в чем, просто у кого-то плохо с головой... 

 

Только вопрос у кого? Я тоже в начеле не понял, что же они натворили, но оказалось надо просто уметь читать и логически размышлять. Как раз сейчас разработчики делают все как надо.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Обратите внимание на установленные версии.

 

Получалось в апаче настроить что б .php4 обрабатывалось под php4, а .php5 под 5 версией? Или хотя бы что б на разные vhostы можно было свою версию пхп цеплять для .php? Без запуска дополнительного апача и без CGI...

----------

## YD

2lefsha, если до сих пор непонятно. dev-lang/php - это не просто новая версия, это абсолютно новая реализация. Как например когда-то был gcc, hardened-gcc и прочие шаманства. Сейчас это всё нормализовали. mod_php, php, php_cgi - ну вот это было точно идиотизм. dev-php  скоро прикроет лавочку, сейчас разделили на dev-php4/ и dev-php5/. Вполне логично + поддержка PECL.

----------

## lefsha

 *IFL wrote:*   

>  *lefsha wrote:*   
> 
> не мешая друг другу и при это не сидят в двух местах как гребаный php...
> 
> Это то нафига сделано? 
> ...

 

Они не перенесли!!! Они скопировали.

Если бы перенесли никто бы не возмущался!!!

----------

## lefsha

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> lefsha
> 
> Попробую объяснить доступно, раньше были dev-php/php, dev-php/mod_php, dev-php/php-cgi. Сейчас сделали один ebuild - dev-lang/php из которого можно получить то же самое, только use флагами и при этом если например нужен dev-php/php (cli) и dev-php/mod_php одновременно, то комплировать придется всего один раз (раньше надо было собрать два пакета). Старые же, 
> 
> 

 

Я сожалею, но объяснить не удалось.

Во-первых если внимательно присмотреться, то компилируются как прежде 2 пакета.

В том смысле что поочереди.

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> оставили для security upgrade. php-5 не был помечен стабильными keywords, соответственно, все кто его ставил, осознавали риск на которой идут, и не должны удивляться, что нет последнего security fix'а (т.е. в dev-php/php и т.д. не будут вносить новые версии, только критические обновления), а что бы больше не ставили от туда, вообще убрали php-5 и оставили его только в dev-lang/php, откуда теперь и надо ставить (по возможности и php-4).
> 
> 

 

Что мешает делать это все в одном директории????

Ну лежит теперь пхп в новой директории - так пусть лежит.

Что мешает положить туда старые  ебилды???

На кой хрен два разных директория? Чтобы черт ногу сломал?

НЕТ НИ ОДНОГО ДОВОДА для этого.

Делай с каждым ебилдом что хочешь,

но мозги нафига морочить???

Или Вы мне сейчас расскажите, что от того что ебилд не там

лежит он иначе работает или что???

Это не первый раз, что пакет переносят.

Но до такого идиотизма еще никто не додумался...

Они не могут до сих пор корректно ебилды написать.

А занимаются всякой фигней смысла в которой нет вообще!!!

Надо мне я поставлю 5 версию надо поставлю 4ую.

Надо - поставлю обе. Ничто и никто не мешает мне это сделать

в нормальном окружении. Точка.

Все остального только от передозировки наркотиков или алкоголя.

 *Swappp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://svn.gnqs.org/projects/gentoo-php-overlay/wiki/RetiringTheOldPackages
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ни в чем, просто у кого-то плохо с головой...  
> ...

 

Именно что натворили. Что они делают как надо????

Как ни странно мне пока никто не удосужился объяснить смысл этого ляпа.

А значит и сам никто не понял.

----------

## lefsha

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Balancer wrote:*   Обратите внимание на установленные версии. 
> 
> Получалось в апаче настроить что б .php4 обрабатывалось под php4, а .php5 под 5 версией? Или хотя бы что б на разные vhostы можно было свою версию пхп цеплять для .php? Без запуска дополнительного апача и без CGI...

 

Естесственно. Так же как получается делать так, чтобы

.pl обрабатывал перл...

Правда удивительно???

----------

## lefsha

 *YD wrote:*   

> 2lefsha, если до сих пор непонятно. dev-lang/php - это не просто новая версия, это абсолютно новая реализация. Как например когда-то был gcc, hardened-gcc и прочие шаманства. Сейчас это всё нормализовали. mod_php, php, php_cgi - ну вот это было точно идиотизм. dev-php  скоро прикроет лавочку, сейчас разделили на dev-php4/ и dev-php5/. Вполне логично + поддержка PECL.

 

А вписать туда старые ебилды 4 версии было затруднительно?

Или разработчики забыли о cp?

----------

## IFL

вы вообще про что?

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls /usr/portage/dev-lang/php/
> 
> ChangeLog  files  Manifest  metadata.xml  php-4.3.11-r4.ebuild  php-4.4.0-r4.ebuild  php-4.4.1-r2.ebuild  php-5.0.4-r4.ebuild  php-5.0.5-r4.ebuild

 

и 4, и 5 версия...

----------

## lefsha

 *IFL wrote:*   

> вы вообще про что?
> 
>  *Quote:*   $ ls /usr/portage/dev-lang/php/
> 
> ChangeLog  files  Manifest  metadata.xml  php-4.3.11-r4.ebuild  php-4.4.0-r4.ebuild  php-4.4.1-r2.ebuild  php-5.0.4-r4.ebuild  php-5.0.5-r4.ebuild 
> ...

 

Я про наличие dev-php/php плюс ко всему этому огороду...

как можно было бы легко догадаться...

----------

## Swappp

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Я сожалею, но объяснить не удалось.
> 
> Во-первых если внимательно присмотреться, то компилируются как прежде 2 пакета.
> 
> В том смысле что поочереди.

 

Хм, ну ладно, пока действительно собирается два раза, но не что не мешает в будущем сделать компиляцию всего за один раз.

 *Quote:*   

> Что мешает делать это все в одном директории????

 

Начнем по порядку:

1. Объединение 3-х ebuild это правильно? На мой взгляд вполне.

2. Осталось много серверов, где уже стоит php-4 старым способом, значит старые удалять нельзя, что бы на тех машинах можно было устанавливать sec-fix'ы, правильно?

3. Добавлять в dev-php/php use-флаги отвечающие за sapi тоже нельзя, т.к. будут проблемы при обновление автоматом (т.е. emerge -u dev-php/php).

4. Что делать в такой ситуации? Создать еще один ebuild, в котором обеденить все старые, а старые оставить и добавлять sec-fix'ы. Когда php-4 будет мало использоваться, старые можно удалить.

 *Quote:*   

> На кой хрен два разных директория? Чтобы черт ногу сломал?

 

Что бы можно было ставить обновление на пакеты установленные старым способом с помощью glsa (т.е. автоматически).

 *Quote:*   

> Как ни странно мне пока никто не удосужился объяснить смысл этого ляпа.
> 
> А значит и сам никто не понял.

 

Да уж, выводы... А может все таки проблемы в тебе? Я уже не знаю как еще проще объяснить.

----------

## lefsha

Я ни слова не сказал про объединение ебилдов.

Так что к чему это мне не понятно.

2. Осталось много серверов, где уже стоит php-4 старым способом, значит старые удалять нельзя, что бы на тех машинах можно было устанавливать sec-fix'ы, правильно?

НЕТ!

Потому как мне ни что не мешает удалить пакет даже если его вообще

удалили из коллекции портажа и поставить его занового

теперь уже из другой директории. Учите матчасть!

Вы надеюсь фиксы не ручками в бинарник хотели заносить?

Это не первый пример переезда пакетов. Это уже было и никаких проблем

с этим не возникает. Мало того причина для переезда будет возникать

всегда в связи с кривой организацией директория портаж.

Потому что есть куча пакетов, которые имеют полное право быть сразу

в разных директориях. И либо надо делать линки либо наконец раз

и на всегда отказаться от этого идиотизма и перенести все в базу.

3. Добавлять в dev-php/php use-флаги отвечающие за sapi тоже нельзя, т.к. будут проблемы при обновление автоматом (т.е. emerge -u dev-php/php).

Снова учите матчасть. Никто никому и никогда - слава богу что,

не мешает иметь РАЗНЫЕ USE флаги в каждом ebuild-е.

Сегодня это флаг есть завтра его нет. Проблем не отмечено.

На долю портажа в номере версии присутствует ...rX,

что позволяет разделить идентичные по версии продукты,

но разные по способу сборки. Собирать требуемый - желание

админа.

4. Что делать в такой ситуации? Создать еще один ebuild, в котором обеденить все старые, а старые оставить и добавлять sec-fix'ы. Когда php-4 будет мало использоваться, старые можно удалить. 

Нет. В таком случае обычно советую разобраться с системой ebuild-ов

и не нести чепухи.

Я уже говорил - нет ни одной причины кроме наркотиков или алкоголя,

чтобы сделать то что сделано...

----------

## YD

Батенько, да вы действительно разошлись...

Тихо себе используем dev-lang/php и какие проблемы? Это техническая реорганизация, чтобы грамотно об этом судить, а не брызгать слюной может почитать maillist'ы и блоги. Я уверен там не один довод и не один чел принимал это решение. Гента несмотря на своё шалапайство порой имеет достаточно жёсткие политики по изменениям portage. На сколько я помню, переход заключался отнюдь не в перемещении ebuild'а. Был написано новый eclass PHP, параллельно с этим сделан и новый layout apache.

Насчёт апаче, время показало что смесь apache 2.0.x-r1 apache-2.0.x-r30 (которые на базе одного софта, но с разными eclass'ами) вносит только не разбириху. Но это не было основной причиной для переноса PHP.

P.S. Тут можно найти все ответы:

http://stu.gnqs.org/diary/gentoo.php

http://stu.gnqs.org/diary/gentoo.php/2005/07/11/radical_changes_for_php5_support

----------

## hlroad

 *YD wrote:*   

> Я уверен там не один довод и не один чел принимал это решение.

 

Но ведь решение принято неверное! Ведь теперь чтобы на PHP5 перейти нужно думать! Правда тем самым люди, которые управляют "боевыми" серверами могут заняться спланировать переход со старой схемы на новую когда это им будет удобно - но это ведь еруда! "Гениальное" решение описанное одним постом выше привело бы к тому, что им бы пришлось неожиданно переходить с одной схемы работы с PHP на другую не тогда, когда это им было бы удобно, а когда им это решение навязали бы - но это мелочи, главное чтобы мегасуперпуп земли по имени Lefsha не оказался обижен, он же самый главный пользователь - его интересы важнее всего. Вот это выражение все отлично доказывает:

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> НЕТ!
> 
> Потому как мне ни что не мешает удалить пакет даже если его вообще
> ...

 

Разумеется нашему гению никак не может придти в голову, что GLSA накатываются автоматически ("glsa-check --help"), а вот как раз новые пакеты ставятся руками - и все (кроме нашего славного героя) считают что должно быть именно так, а не наоборот. Но это противоречит аксиоме номер 0 (интересы пользователя Lefsha важнее чем интересы любого другого пользователя), так что действительно - всё это во внимание принимать не стоит... Мелочи... Кто ж на интересы админов внимание ображает - они ж недолюди...

Об этом и раньше можно было догадаться:

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Или Вы мне сейчас расскажите, что от того что ебилд не там
> 
> лежит он иначе работает или что???
> ...

 

Ибо любому ёжику ясно что если ebuild лежит в другом каталоге то автоматического upgrade на него произойти никак не может - что, собственно, и требовалось (чтобы каждый мог перейти с одной схемы на другую по своему желанию и не возиться при это с маскированием/размаскированием пакетов). Но опять-таки это всё затрагивает других людей, а разве интересы других людей чего-то стоят когда страдает Lefsha ? Нет, конечно...

----------

